# Died and went to Heaven



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome to the HF! hope you enjoy it here even more


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I love your story. I think it's great you've seeked what makes you happy. It's something to be commended.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

welcome


----------

